# Next Show.. Texas!!



## Basement Bettas

Here is the show info for next weekend!! Need to decide who is going and get them ready for shipping monday or tuesday. Entries need to be sent to show chair by wednesday.

Good luck!!

http://basementbettas.com/scuba/129-clubs/club-2/172-club-r-2.html


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks for the info, Sherolyn.


----------



## vilmarisv

Woot! Best of luck to everyone entering!


----------



## Mo

This male is just .25 of an inch of to be able to show. Maybe he'll be ready by the CT one or the midlothian one...


----------



## purplemuffin

Wow, I've never been to a betta show. I sort of just want to go and see everyone's bettas! It's right in my town too.


----------



## DiiQue

purplemuffin said:


> Wow, I've never been to a betta show. I sort of just want to go and see everyone's bettas! It's right in my town too.


I would be all over that show were it happening where I was... hopefully when I go back to the U.S., there will be a show nearby. 

@Mo: That is one gorgeous fish you have there! I'm envious right now...

Question @BasementBettas: What happens to the fish after the show - are they all sold (either by regular sale or auction) or sent back to the owner?


----------



## purplemuffin

so if I wanted to go to this, do I need to be a member of the IBC? I sort of want to see all these beautiful show bettas in person, not to mention the fact that there is the sale of some of the bettas it looks like, would love picking up some girls :3


----------



## EvilVOG

Dii, it depends on what you want to do. you can either have your fish auctioned, mailed back to you, or donate it to the club. Either way you're supposed to provide extra bags (and heat pads if you so desire) and postage for the return trip so any fish unsold will be returned to you or the money you sent for return postage will be returned along with your cut of whatever the fish sold for at auction.

I heard Thursday was the cut off day for receiving fish? Wed. would be kind of early if there's a hiccup in shipping where they disappear in between you and the show for a day, that ends to happen from time to time.

Also i think the fees listed are wrong... I think the IBC set the price for a single entry to $2.00 for this season? correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Mo

Nope 1.50 this season


----------



## EvilVOG

ok, but the spreadsheet entry form is hard wired for $2 per entry and i know CBS was $2 for sure


----------



## Mo

They changed it for this show season I beleive. I remember a post on the yahoo page about entries being reduced


----------



## EvilVOG

going through my returned money from CBS seems to reflect that they refunded at least 50 cents per entry... they need to fix their entry form then. Well anyone that can see this ignore the formula on the spreadsheet then.


----------



## Mo

Ok. I guess that we've confirmed it being 1.50 per entry then. )


----------



## Basement Bettas

Mo said:


> Ok. I guess that we've confirmed it being 1.50 per entry then. )


It is a sliding scale depending on how many fish you enter. I have it on the show page..


Entry Fees:1-20 entries: $1.50 each entry
21-40 entries:$1.25 each entry
41-60 entries:$1.00 each entry


----------



## Basement Bettas

purplemuffin said:


> so if I wanted to go to this, do I need to be a member of the IBC? I sort of want to see all these beautiful show bettas in person, not to mention the fact that there is the sale of some of the bettas it looks like, would love picking up some girls :3


Shows are open to the public. Come on by and say hi. Lot of nice fish and everybody real helpful. Can learn a LOT at a show and make some good contacts. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Basement Bettas

EvilVOG said:


> ok, but the spreadsheet entry form is hard wired for $2 per entry and i know CBS was $2 for sure


CBS was sliding scale too. They will probably refund some. They are adjusting that calculator at the end to work correctly. I just figured mine and overwrote the total.


----------



## purplemuffin

Sweet..I'll be there!


----------



## polukoff

Just got back from the show early this morning, my grilfriend (bettascapes) won best in show male and female under the new breeder class. The results aren't posted yet, but I think she also got first and second place under doubletail halfmoon male. Here are some of the fish we entered the first two pictures are the best of show winners.


















These are some of the other fish she entered..


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow, beautiful fish!


----------



## Mo

..


----------



## Coppermoon

purplemuffin said:


> so if I wanted to go to this, do I need to be a member of the IBC? I sort of want to see all these beautiful show bettas in person, not to mention the fact that there is the sale of some of the bettas it looks like, would love picking up some girls :3


Purple...no you don't have to be a member to come. To show, you can show in NB as a non member for a single show season (late august/early september-November 1st)(March-ish-June/weekend after Father's Day). The next show season you can still show in NB, but you MUST join IBC to participate.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Here is a betta show combined with an all species convention. lot of neat fish here. Video from beginning to almost end of the show. I had a 5 hour drive home in a lot of rain so bailed before the auction..

http://youtu.be/588M6dQPT0M


----------



## tpocicat

I drooled during almost the entire video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mo

I have a fish that's very nice for showing.. He'll be my spawner though.. He's very nice.. I might send him to the midlothian show in oct. I'll post a pic soon..


----------



## Mo

My little accomplishment


----------



## Mo

Very sharp edges, nice anal fin that comes to a point, and even though it doesn't look like this.. He doesn't have any gaps in-between his fins.. He has nice long Ventral fins, no kinks in his fins. Broad dorsal and 180 degree spread.. Best fish I've ever produced.. His branching is even aswell even though the pic is too blurry to show.. This spawn turned out VERY nice.. Every single fish has a nice broad dorsal.. They still need to growout though.. I can see potential


----------



## Mo

View attachment 65317


View attachment 65318


View attachment 65319


View attachment 65321


----------



## twolovers101

if only I wasn't a 3 hour drive away...  (that and I have classes I need to be in xD )

It's not likely that they will EVER have a betta show where I'm at... too out of the way D:


----------



## Basement Bettas

It's a five hour drive up for me.........


----------

